
Support of Visual Studio 2019 in PVS-Studio - atomlib
https://habr.com/en/company/pvs-studio/blog/454736/
======
xvilka
What they really miss is a proper integration with GitHub/GitLab/etc. And some
web interface to navigate through found problems. Like Coverity or
LGTM/Semmle.

